# Cheapest moon shot ever..



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I won an ebay auction for a dirty 200mm zoom lens and teleconverter. Cleaned it all up and went out and shot the moon tonight.. I won the auction for $0.99.
Of course it cost another $15 to ship but it is still a fifty cent lens and a fifty cent teleconverter to me. 
Beauty of Nikon..


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it's nice to know the moon's still around somewhere. if i didn't know how canny you were i'd think you were kidding about the cost of the lens and teleconverter. incredible.

that's got to be the buy of the year! and obviously the purchase works well. 

great photo Arlon rosesm


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Sounds like a heck of a deal to me.

Someone has to get good deals to counterbalance all the times I overpay!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Was a good deal. No other bidders wanted to clean it up I guess..

Here's a shot from my office window with this lens (hand held) that had a surprise..

little dust spot in the upper corner:










turned out to be a helicopter. I doubt my $700 18-200 vr is any sharper than this $0.50 lens is..


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Arlon great moon shot..

You are making a new high here. Your "conservative " photo gear buying/shopping is an art form all by itself. I thought I knew something about making good things happen from inexpensive packages, but you've got me beat, big time.

Don't you love it when you get an unexpected treasure buried in a pix? 

Thanks for your advice and counsel. You make me want to break out my eBay account again. Rich


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I haven't seen the sun in 4 weeks in Austin, let alone the moon. That's a great picture, the sharpness is excellent, especially in light of what it all cost you. How long of an exposure to you use to not get any motion blur from the moon rising?

I have my windows backgroung on my computer set to a color shot I found of the moon where the photog bumped up the saturation with post processing to the point of highlight clipping. The colors are amazing. This shot would be an ideal candidate for trying something like that.


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

Nothing like a good bargain! Great eye!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

POC, there are some much better moon shots in my pbase moon folder: http://www.pbase.com/arlon/moon go there and select original size and you should be able to fill your screen with most of them. those where shot with a 600mm f4 nikon lens and are a good bit sharper than I got with my budget setup..

Moon is brighter than most realize. This one was shot at 1/15sec at F4 on the lens which is really f8 when you consider the teleconverter. Some of my best pictures from other lenses are in the 1/60-1/125 sec. range (on really clear nights). Moon motion isn't really an issue then.

This image might have been sharper if I could have run it a little faster. It was also hazy which was causing the red tint and slower shutter speed. Moon wasn't nearly as clear as the picture looks.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job. I was watching that auction, but backed off at the last minute because I didn't know how to tackle that "blue haze" problem. Now I do! 
Mike


----------

